# Anbau im Gewächshaus



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. März 2013)

Hi,

hab mir nun ein Kleingewächshaus von 2 x 2m gekauft. Gabs für 170€ im Angebot. Ich setzte es auf eine Schicht Betonschalensteine.

Ich hab noch ca. 6 Schubkarren Mutterboden übrig. Kann ich diesen 1:1 mit Blumenerde mischen und dann als Substrat nutzten oder was ist eure Empfehlung.

An Saatgut würd ich das von Aldi für 0,15 € kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem ? Sollte man lieber das teure z.B. von Kiepenkerl nehmen ?

Es soll nur zum Spaß für unsere Kinder sein, also nen bissl Tomaten/ Gurken/ Mören/ Salat und ein paar Blümchen.

Dieses Thema ist völliges Neuland für mich und somit freue ich mich auf eure Einsteigertipps


----------



## Christine (13. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralph,

gib den Kindern auch ein Gemüsebeet draussen für Möhren, Salat und vor allen Dingen Radieschen !
Die sind nämlich rasant und bescheren den kleinen Ungeduldigen erste Erfolgserlebnisse. 

Tomaten und Gurken im gleichen Gewächshaus sind bei der Größe problematisch, weil die Ansprüche unterschiedlich sind. Und wir wollen ja nicht, dass die Kleinen enttäuscht sind, weil die Tomaten an Braunfäule sterben. Wenn der Sommer nicht zu nass ist und das Gewächshaus nicht zu voll, geht es unter Vorbehalt. Vielleicht lässt Du die Gurke weg (oder nimmst eine fürs Freiland) und ergänzt die Tomaten lieber mit ein oder zwei Paprika.

Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff.

Edit: Gegen deine Erdmischung spricht in meinen Augen erst einmal nichts, wenn Du die hohen Nährstoffansprüche von Tomaten etc. beachtest.


----------



## Sternie (13. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralf,
Saatgut von Aldi und Lidl kannst du ruhig nehmen. Ich habe damit nie Probleme gehabt. Alles ist gut gekommen. 
Bei Tomaten habe ich allerdings immer Pflanzen gekauft. Dafür ist das Gewächshaus ideal, da sie keine Nässe von oben mögen.
Viel Erfolg beim gärtnern und viel Spass für deine Kleinen wünscht

Christoph


----------



## samorai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hi Ralph!
Für die Gurken würde ich Dir ein Hochbeet empfehlen,in westlicher Richtung ,also da wo die Sonne unter geht.Gurken brauchen sehr viel Wärme.Machst Du die Gurken im westen heizt sich das Hochbeet vor dem Abend noch gut auf.Als Substrat nimmst Du Mist und Mutterboden,letzteres streust Du oben rüber und schwämmst es etwas ein.
Kaufe lieber aufgepfrofte Pflanzen,die sind resistenter gegen Meltau.
Bei den Tomaten brauchst Du kein Hochbeet,aber Mist schon.
Die Grundregel heißt: Gurken-warm und feucht, also morgens und abends gießen.
Tomaten warm und trocken,also nur morgens gießen.(wenn das Wetter regnerisch und kalt ist
gar nicht gießen): sonst bekommen sie die Braunfäule.
Die Belüftung spielt auch eine große Rolle dabei.
Wenn Du die erste Gurke erntest und aufschneidest,wirst Du erstmal den Unterschied zwischen frisch geerntet und"frisch gekauft" sehen!
Ach, wie Du schreibst, bist Du ja ein Neuling in den Sachen.
Das Ausgeizen ist bei beiden Pflanzen wichtig!
Bei Tomaten ensteht ein Trieb zwischen Haupttrieb und Nebentrieb, der sollte weg(ausbrechen)
Bei Gurken ist der Haupttrieb männlich und Nebentriebe weiblich.Die Nebentriebe brichst Du hinter den zweiten Blatt(Blüte) ab.
LG Ron!!


----------



## mitch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralph,

 super Sache so ein Gewächshaus, ich bin auch vor ein paar Jahren aus Zufall zu so einem Ding gekommen. So richtige Erde hatte ich auch ned, es ist eine Mischung aus normalem Gaten Boden, Blumenerde + Sand geworden, im herbst wird immer etwas altes Laub mit untergegraben um den Boden zu verbessern - die Regenwürmer freuen sich darüber.


Ich denke meinen Tomaten Urwald kennst du  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34662 1000end mal besser wie gekaufte.

als tipp fürs bewässern: http://www.gardena.com/de/bewasserung/micro-drip-system/  kostet etwas aber es lohnt sich. ich hab meins seit 1992 und sogar der Bewässerungscomputer geht noch 

wo das Saatgut herkommt spielt keine Rolle, nur die größere Sortenvielfalt haben Spezialfirmen.

wenn es Tomaten werden sollen: http://www.tomaten.de/


für die Kids wären die Pflanzen von Christine gut - da gibt es schnell was zu beißen 




 aber die sind schon echt lecker


----------



## samorai (14. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralph!
Zum gießen nehme ich abgestandenes Wasser(Teichwasser geht auch).
Ich arbeite mit drei Tuppen und zwei Gießkannen.Über die Tuppen lege ich ein Gitterrost und drücke die Filterschwämme darauf aus,so hast Du Dünger zum Null-Tarif, nicht nur für Dein Gewächshaus sondern auch für Rhodos und __ Hortensien ebend alles was leicht sauer verträgt.
Die Gießkannen stelle ich gefüllt immer ins Gewächshaus, somit ist die Temperatur des Gieswasser's leicht vorgewärmt.
Hast Du eine für Dich ansprechende Tomatensorte gefunden, geht Züchten so:
Werfe einfach 2-3 Tomaten auf den Boden,sie werden zuerst schimmeln dann kommen __ Asseln und fressen das Fruchtfleich weg, übrig bleiben nach her bloß Samen und die Pelle.
Die Samen nimmst Du dir und legst sie auf ein Küchenkrepp auf ein Heizkörper 1Woche zum trocknen.
Mitte Februar- Mitte März werden sie dann in Anzuchterde ausgesät,möglichst an einen Fenster ohne Heizung bei 15-18Grad Tag und Nacht(Nachtschattengewächse).


LG Ron!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

,

Vielen Dank für eure Infos 

Gruken werde ich dann mal weglassen. Das mit de ausbrechen der Spitzte kenn ich vom Paprikaanbau.

Da ich eine komplette Niederflurbewässerung habe nutzte ich meine zeitgesteuerte Wassersteckdose und ein angepasstes Microdripsystem. Bin dieses Jahr viel unterwegs (2 M. Elternzeit).

Einen automatischen Fensterlüfter besorg ich mir noch.

Als Fundament werde ich Schalenbetonsteine 50x27x10 nehmen und da die noch bei mir rumliegenden Reste Styrodur reindrücken - so als Wärmeschutz. Obendrauf dann das GWH und ringsrum ne Schicht schrägablaufenden Beton innen und außen mit einbetonierten Haltern fürs GWH.

Meine Tagetes haben im Mini schon die Köpfe rausgestreckt, wird mal Zeit das der Frühling endlich kommt und ich mit dem Aufbau anfangen kann.


----------



## Nymphaion (16. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo,

nimm Johannisbeertomaten, die sind ideal für Kinder: winzige und sehr süsse Früchte, und das in rauhen Mengen. Dazu sind die Pflanzen sehr robust und die Kinder haben ständig was zum Naschen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Prima, Danke


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Guten Morgen,

Gewächshaus 4m² steht nun und der Mutteroden hat ne Ladung Guano 100 % Bio Dünger bekommen. Heute pflanz ich die Tomaten und Gurken ein. Eine Banane hab ich mir von Lidl mal aus Spaß mitgenommen na mal sehn.

Ich denke ich pflanze zwischen die Tomaten noch __ Lavendel ein um das Viehzeuch etwas fern zu halten, was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Wozu __ Lavendel? Ich hatte schon überall Blattläuse, aber noch nie an den Tomaten. Warum wirst Du merken, wenn Du die Blätter das erste Mal ausgegeizt hast...


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hi Ralf!
Da muss ich Christine zustimmen, das Haupt ist Braunfäule oder Sonnenbrand der Blätter.
Braunfäulem Gewächshaus nicht gießen bei 17 Grad-Regenperioden nur Lüften,Lüften,Lüften
Bei Sonnenbrand beschatten!

LG Ron!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Danke


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralf!
Ein Tipp ist mir noch eingefallen. Morgens an den Stäben oder die Tomate selbst schütteln.
Zum ersten tropft der Morgentau ab und zweitens verbessert sich der Blütenansatz, da es keinen
oder  wenig Wind im Treibhaus gibt.Gab mal einen Beitrag im TV, wo sie es empfohlen haben.


LG Ron!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Prima Danke Ron 

Ich glaub wir haben momentan son Wetter wie bei Dir zu dieser Jahreszeit normal ist. Heute Morgen 4 °C und nun 9 °C brr.


----------



## samorai (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Hallo Ralf!
Wir waren heute etwas besser dran mit 7 Grad in der Früh und schlappe 15 Grad um 14 Uhr, aber was ist denn Heute noch normal? Okay: der __ Rotdorn blüht da ist es immer noch mal kalt und am Wochenende haben wir Vollmond,da kann es bei uns auf + - 0 runter gehen. Die Wetterfrösche haben schon eine leichte Bodenfrost- Warnung raus gegeben.
Da hab ich noch einen Tag zeit, Bananen, Palmen und Co in Sicherheit zu bringen.
Vor drei oder vier Tagen stand im Videotext vom RBB auf Seite 189 ( Wetterkapriolen) das es am Polarkreis um die 20 Grad herrschen sollen. Weiß nicht ob Süd oder Nord, das hatten sie vergessen zu schreiben.
Soweit zum kalten Wetter!  In mein Gewächshaus gehen gleich die Kerzen Wieder an.:smoki
Oh, der Vollmond ist schon da!
LG Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anbau im Gewächshaus*

Moin zusammen,
und speziell für Mitch!
So schauen unsere Tomaten derzeit aus,
im GWH gut 1,50 m hoch
 

draußen, geschützt unter einem eigens für die Tomis gebauten "Tomatendach",
mit Rollo, falls das Wetter doch wieder winterlich  werden will
 

Die meisten Pflanzen haben derzeit Blüten, einige frühe Sorten haben bereits kirschgroße Früchte... es kommt langsam in die Gänge.


----------

